# Dress Up Games - Feedback Request - Small Payment Offered



## DifferenceGames (Apr 27, 2012)

We have a large library of games on the Kindle Fire and Nook across many different genres.

Recently we have been having a lot of success on the Nook with dress up games and a little bit on the Kindle Fire.

My background is game development and even I struggle a little bit with 'dress up' being considered a game in the proper sense considering there is no real objective, goals, scores, etc...
That said, when I watch how much fun and enjoyment my daughter (she is going to be in first grade this fall) gets out of them it makes a lot more sense.

I would love to get more feedback on these games and how we can improve them. In particular I'm looking for what your kids think of the game.

From now until end of the weekend (April 30th) I'll pay $5 to whoever buys this game and sends me a paragraph of feedback about it via a PM message here. You could also post the feedback in the thread directly. One catch is that you will need to have a Paypal account to receive the money, otherwise it will be to much of a hassle to organize the payment. Send your paypal address to me via PM, obviously don't post that in the thread.
http://www.amazon.com/My-Sweet-Little-Pony-Dress/dp/B007WX2UMO

If the feedback is really good it could turn into an ongoing consulting/testing position where you could get a bit of money, lots of free content... and have your kids influence the creation of new games they get to play. I know first hand that is something that my daughter really enjoys! The 'monkey and banana' game in our library was co created with my daughter a couple years ago.

If you want to leave a comment/review on the game itself your welcome but of course that isn't required.

Thanks so much for your time and I hope to work with you.

Cheers!

Adam


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I need that app on iOS.

My daughter has iTunes cash burning a hole in her pocket and a love for all things horse and my little pony (and she is my special needs 12yo).

Just saying


----------



## DifferenceGames (Apr 27, 2012)

I haven't looked but I bet they have a ton of quality dress up content on iOS.

We are exploring the idea of publishing the games on iOS but Android and Kindle Fire in particular are our priority right now. For kids, the Nook and Kindle fire are awesome and that $199 vs. $499 price point is HUGE.  I'll let my 2 year old have open access to the Kindle Fire with sometime sticky hands... or a drop on the carpet.  When he plays on the iPad its always with our direct supervision and active oversight/protection of it. lol


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I"m sure there are - but I always like to support developers that seem to offer good customer service in the App arena! 

We have 3 iPod Touches and 2 iPads in the house, there won't be an android device in the near future - too heavily invested in the iTunes store (like seriously, i'm a developers fav kind of customer! LOL!!). If we end up with a Fire it would be a "mostly" reader only (we have 2 eInk kindles). I'm still torn - going to wait to see if the rumored smaller iPad comes to fruition.

Hopefully you get the feedback you are looking for!


----------



## DifferenceGames (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to go ahead and remove the timeline requirement for now. I was worried I might get a flood of people but so far only one has taken us up on the offer and given us feedback. So if anyone else wants to take part please do so.

It could either be the Pony game linked in the first posting or one that is using a Kitten.
http://www.amazon.com/DifferenceGames-LLC-Purrfect-Kitten-Dress/dp/B007WWWZES

Both games play identically, just a different theme to explore.

Hope we can work with more of you.


Adam


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I just wanted to post that I did take advantage of this offer and was paid the next day.  I did so because it is an app that is right up my alley kid-wise plus you wanted an honest opinion.  Best of luck and thanks


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

We bought this because I figured it would've perfect for my 5 year old.  She absolutely loves it but wants it to do two additional things. 

She really wants to save the ponies that she makes.  She got pretty upset when she couldn't save what she made.

Also, it would be helpful to have a way to start again with a blank pony.  There might have been a way to do this but all I could come up with was exiting and restarting.

It really is a great game for my daughter's age group.


----------



## DifferenceGames (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback.  Those are two great requests.  We have been working on a save feature already and the reset idea is a good thing to add.  Please send me your paypal via PM.  If nothing else you could use it to buy more of our dress up games.  We have another 4 that were just released today.


----------

